# Formular Feld nach Senden löschen



## themonk (14. September 2004)

Hallo
wie kann ich das machen das ich beim drücken auf ENTER einmal die eingegebene Dinge Abschicke aber auch alles aus den Feldern lösche?
also 2 funkitonen bei einem Klick    Abschicken und senden


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. September 2004)

Hi,

mit JavaScript:
	
	
	



```
<script language="javascript">
function sendForm(theform) {
  theform.submit();
  for (var i=0; i<theform.elements.length; i++) {
    theform.elements[i].value="";
  }
}
</script>
<body>
<form name="form1" method="post" action="link zum Empfänger">
  <input type="text" name="textfield">
  <input type="button" name="Abschicken" value="Schaltfl&auml;che" onClick="sendForm(this.form)">
</form>
</body>
```

Gruß


----------



## themonk (14. September 2004)

ok geht danke
geht das ganze jetzt auch noch ohne Schaltfläche sondern nur dann wenn man ENTER drückt?
weil das geht bei mir noch nicht


----------



## themonk (17. September 2004)

ich bins wieder
habe diesen -code gefunden 

```
<script language="javascript">
<!--

function resetinput() {
document.inputForm.text.value = document.inputForm.text2.value;
document.inputForm.text2.value = '';
document.inputForm.submit();
document.inputForm.text2.focus();
document.inputForm.text2.select();
}
//-->
</script>
```

und dan steht im Form  onsubmit="resetinput();">  aber wenn ich jetzt ENTEr drücke schickt er keinen Text mehr ba da er vorher alles mit dem Script gelsöcht hat wie kann ich das ändern?


----------

